# do tou guys snow-skate?



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

A lot of resorts won't allow the skateboard setups, without bindings, on the hill.


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

Actually COUNT they do, depending on the model of snowskate, and it HAS TO have a leash. Burton makes a snowskate that has the deck of a skateboard with trucks and the trucks connect to a mini snowboard complete with p-tex and metal edges. You can actually control the thing. ive seen people ride rails and shit. It probably depends on the resort though. Ive seen them up on the hill and at the terrain park @ winter park.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I've seen them some places but I've also seen guys on them get kicked out of places. Not sure which resorts allow them and which don't.


----------



## kiwi up a tree (Oct 26, 2006)

man i hate rules!!!!!! have you guys had bad ex-per-re-in-ce-ss there? 
there is nothin like restictions here that i no of. but last weekend i went into the ice and went of a 30ft bluff, riped al the tendents in my sholders 
and broke a leg. bit of bugger.

what about wakeskating?


----------

